# Are tattoos a mark of low self-esteem?



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 4, 2009)

Tattoos are a mark of low self esteem
_Shrink Rap_
April 3, 2009

Having lots of tattoos can indicate low self-esteem. This is one of the findings of a study conducted by Marie Randle and Sue Aitken of Liverpool Hope University who will present their research today, Friday 3 April, at the British Psychological Society Annual Conference in Brighton.

Some 48 participants from the North of England were asked about their reasons for having tattoos. The style and location of their tattoos were recorded and they completed questionnaires about self-esteem.

Findings highlighted the four main motivators for getting a tattoo: rebellion, aesthetic appearance, personal or emotional significance, and group affiliation. Men were more likely to have tattoos related to their group membership (such as football teams or army regiments). However, women tended to have tattoos for rebellious or aesthetic reasons.

Regardless of the reason for getting tattooed, people with three or more tattoos had significantly lower levels of self-esteem and, for these people, rebellion and group affiliation also tended to predict low self -esteem. For people with fewer tattoos, self-esteem was lowest when they had a tattoo for aesthetic reasons.

Marie Randle commented: ?Tattooing has become more popular in recent years, especially amongst young women, and there is a growing fascination with the tattoos of celebrities.

?The findings of this study suggest that tattoos are not just fashion accessories, but driven by a wide range of motivational factors that are significantly associated with self-esteem. This strongly suggests that people considering getting tattooed should be encouraged to question their motivation before deciding to permanently change their appearance?.


----------



## Yuray (Apr 4, 2009)

Between 14 and 17 years old I had many tattoos. When I was older, my job was child oriented. Students would ask me about my tattoos, and I would embarrassingly answer them. It got to the point where I would wear long sleeves even on the hottest days. One of my students asked me why I wore long sleeves on hot days. Anyhow, that was just about enough. 4,000 bucks and sore arms later, I was tattoo free. Then the obvious questions arose. What happened to your tattoos.

Self esteem in good working order!


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2009)

yuray, do you have any visible markings showing there once were tattoos on your arms?


----------



## Yuray (Apr 4, 2009)

There are visible markings that don`t tan quite as well as the clear areas do, but all in all, I would say the scarring is negligible, and could be discounted as old cat scratches.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks yuray, i always wondered about that.

it does seem to me that tattoos have become quite popular, although they've never appealed to me.


----------



## Retired (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuray said:
			
		

> 4,000 bucks and sore arms later, I was tattoo free


 
When several tattoos are to be removed, is more than one procedure required. 

Is a hospital stay required or is it an office / outpatient procedure?


----------



## white page (Apr 5, 2009)

I have always wondered why people are prepared to mark their bodies in this way.  Body painting is great and can be very beautiful. But being tattooed must be painful , and it is this I cannot understand .


----------



## arlene (Apr 5, 2009)

really? I always wanted to have a tattoo on my body but too bad my fiance doesn't want me to have. Well I think he only thinks whats good for me. :inlove:


----------

